# Game Threads: Saturday March 22nd



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

WVU up 1 early.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Mr Henderson is a baller


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Let's go Moutaineers!


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

And how can anyone like Paulus?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Give the man some credit, they have bashed him relentlessly this past 3 or so yaers but he is a fiery competitor. Those 3's he hits are ball busters


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

i hate how theirs only one game in the first slot (normally its 1:00, today its 2:00) then later on in the afternoon, theres 3, 4 games on at 1 time. why don't they bump one of those later pod's up earlier, so in case the first game is a 40 point blowout we don't have to suffer through it??


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

^You are right. Just stupid scheduling


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This has been the schedule since the tourney expanded to 64 teams. The only time it changed was during 2003 on Sunday with the Iraq War derailing the beginning of the tournament.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

HB said:


> Give the man some credit, they have bashed him relentlessly this past 3 or so yaers but he is a fiery competitor. Those 3's he hits are ball busters


Na, **** that guy


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I got WVA winning this one, so go Mountaineers


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

West Virginia is going to be in trouble if they continue to foul at this pace.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

Back to 7 point gap.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

They always do that though. They open big leads and then fight to keep it


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Duke's defense has been terrific, even though Ed Hightower's crew has ruined the flow of the game with all the off the ball whistles.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Duke is playing very aggressive in the passing lanes. I think if they keep WVU off balance they will run away with this in the 2nd half.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Alexander can ball


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Paulus with a dumb decision there. He is a great leader, and a good shooter but he is really poor as a true PG. He waited 5 seconds too long to get Thomas the ball.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

WVU needs production from Butler and Nichols to give Alexander the ability to space the floor.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Finally Nichols. Duke lead cut to 3, 37-34.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Ruoff! Wow.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Rouff for the tie.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Game just started baby!

Isn't that a 2 though?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Alexander is now able to move without the ball.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

If he gains some strength for next year, he will be a 20/10 player in college


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Hightower's crew sucks, that is all.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Excellent block Alexander. Man I hate blown layups


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Alexander is just a ballplayer.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

rouff can hit a circus shot, yet he can't make a simple layup...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Okay maybe he is not going back to college after all


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

See that foul call on Butler was just horrendous. That's his fourth. The officiating is too tight.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Duke unraveling. Demarcus Nelson's NBA stock just keeps dropping and dropping with each minute.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

But Duke does get away with a lot of off handed moves though. Bout time someone starts calling. Rouff has no conscience, this guy is just gunning


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Melt Duke, melt. They shouldn't even be playing today.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

HKF said:


> Duke unraveling. Demarcus Nelson's NBA stock just keeps dropping and dropping with each minute.


He never had any


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

no more games for duke


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Coach K waited one possession too long for that TO.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

These off the ball fouls have really hurt both teams. I have no idea why they have called them with such frequency.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Good play by Scheyer.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

i wish all of them cared the way scheyer, henderson, and mcclure do


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Nelson man, he's been brutal.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

as nelson goes, so goes duke... hmm, sounds familiar.

and yet k still keeps him on the floor


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Nelson needs to pull his head out of his rear.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

How tall is Alexander?


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Too many whistles. Come on.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Alexander is 6'8.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

That was a hard pick by thomas but it was clean...bad foul call.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Jesus, Demarcus Nelson sucks so much.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Ed Hightower is ridiculous. I hate when this guy officiates.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

and to think he was actually a close second to Hansbrough for POY midway through the season.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

I'm a UNC fan, but it's tough to hate Henderson. He plays such a pretty game.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HKF said:


> Ed Hightower is ridiculous. I hate when this guy officiates.


What's with the inconsistency? I don't understand what is and isn't a foul after watching this game.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I hate when announcers endlessly slurp up a player. Get off Mazzulla already, I know he's playing well but come on...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Yeah Mazzulla is even playing better than Alexander. But I think the guy just likes the way his name sounds


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The one thing I give Huggins credit for and I have to say he has improved this from John Beilein is the fact that they play outstanding physical man to man defense.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Henderson playing his heart out. Gotta love the effort


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

How is Henderson's draft stock? Is he a lotto pick?


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

silverpaw1786 said:


> That was a hard pick by thomas but it was clean...bad foul call.


Similar play to the first half one where Paulus ran into a pick. Guess the calls even out but don't think either were a true foul.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

silverpaw1786 said:


> How is Henderson's draft stock? Is he a lotto pick?


ya, in 2009


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Henderson needs to sure up his ballhandling first before being a lotto pick.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

silverpaw1786 said:


> How is Henderson's draft stock? Is he a lotto pick?


He still has two years left. Have you heard anything regarding him leaving early?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Duke has absolutely nobody to dribble penetrate and move the defense. Coach K needs to recruit a real point guard.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

And work on his perimeter shot also


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

> He still has two years left. Have you heard anything regarding him leaving early?


ya, i just posted it


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I'd take Henderson at the end of the lottery.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Rids said:


> He still has two years left. Have you heard anything regarding him leaving early?


No I haven't heard anything, Im just impressed. Not impressed with nelson though. I think my dog's feces would be a better free throw shooter.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Take Nelson out of the game.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

Switch the D CoachK. Come on that's brutal you have to know what's coming from a spread like that.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I dislike Huggins so I will be rooting against WVU next round. My hate for Duke is just too much for me to root against WVU right now

Nelson is confused


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

:laugh: leave the shooters. great work fellas


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Rouff taking them out. Ball game.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

11? Are you kidding me? Down by 11? 

I'm running out of teams...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Game over

Henderson wide open shot, turned it down.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Yeah seriously. Give West Virginia credit for playing well, but goodness DeMarcus Nelson has been ****in terrible today and on Thursday also.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Henderson is an animal.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

HB said:


> Henderson playing his heart out. Gotta love the effort



at least somebody wants to advance.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Hustle of Thurlmann has been outstanding. Two offensive rebounds to bury Duke.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wow!

Lol its like night and day with this WVU team and the one that played Louisville a few years back.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

you understand that duke won't be any better next year either, right? they iwn because of leadership. they have none this year. name for me who will be their "senior leader" next year. once you come up with the name, you'll realize why they won't be any better. :|


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Coach K needs to take a long hard look at the athletes he's recruiting, he's not getting game changers.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Duke needs to recruit a point guard that can actually get in the lane off of the bounce. Paulus is a shooter, not a point guard. Also, maybe now people will give the Big East it's props.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

HKF said:


> Duke needs to recruit a point guard that can actually get in the lane off of the bounce. Paulus is a shooter, not a point guard. Also, maybe now people will give the Big East it's props.


We would beat this team


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Eers have held them to 17 second half points. That's defense.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HKF said:


> Duke needs to recruit a point guard that can actually get in the lane off of the bounce. Paulus is a shooter, not a point guard. Also, maybe now people will give the Big East it's props.


they won't. they'll just keep hating on duke and the acc. you know better than that, HKF.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HB said:


> We would beat this team


shutup


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

:laugh: you better start rooting for UNC TM. Thats the only hope for the ACC right now


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Stupid foul by Butler.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

essbee said:


> Coach K needs to take a long hard look at the athletes he's recruiting, he's not getting game changers.


like elliot williams, gerald henderson, nolan smith, and shaun livingston? coming out of HS, weren't all these guys the next big time athletes?"


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HB said:


> :laugh: you better start rooting for UNC TM. Thats the only hope for the ACC right now


would you root for duke if it were the other way around?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

For the sake of the ACC maybe


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

liar... shutup

these officials aren't helping things


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It starts at the point spot. K spoke about wanting to play similar to the Phoenix Suns, but without a point guard that can move the defense with the dribble, all of those shooters are worthless. A three pointer is a low percentage shot even when it's uncontested. 

Duke sucks on the boards too.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

Come on Paulus you're an ex-football player you gotta be tougher than that grabbing those boards.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

TM said:


> like elliot williams, gerald henderson, nolan smith, and shaun livingston? coming out of HS, weren't all these guys the next big time athletes?"



Does Gerald Henderson really give you that impression? Does he seem like the kind of elite athlete an elite program should pin their hopes on? Singler is fine but does he seem like a great athlete? I just don't see it. It's not just coaching, Duke is running into thoroughbreds.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HKF said:


> It starts at the point spot. K spoke about wanting to play similar to the Phoenix Suns, but without a point guard that can move the defense with the dribble, all of those shooters are worthless. A three pointer is a low percentage shot even when it's uncontested.


like shaun livingston? why do people keep ignoring the face that they've TRIED to recruit point guards and athletes. people act like he only WANTS short, white dudes.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

essbee said:


> Does Gerald Henderson really give you that impression? Does he seem like the kind of elite athlete an elite program should pin their hopes on? Singler is fine but does he seem like a great athlete? I just don't see it. It's not just coaching, Duke is running into thoroughbreds.


yes. you're wrong

can you guys tell i'm tired of being kind? well, i am.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

TM said:


> like shaun livingston? why do people keep ignoring the face that they've TRIED to recruit point guards and athletes. people act like he only WANTS short, white dudes.


so coach K is the only guy who has lost out on recruits? lol


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

TM said:


> yes. you're wrong
> 
> can you guys tell i'm tired of being kind? well, i am.


No, you sound bitter. If you can't figure out Coach K is getting out-recruited you should stop watching basketball. I know I know... he's number one in would have been recruiting though.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

:whistling:


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

West Virginia ... nobody raises the roof anymore.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Ummm, Eric Maynor played in North Carolina and wasn't recruited by Duke, even though he played on a great AAU team. Shaun Livingston was in 2004. It's 2008 now. Are you still going to blame this on Shaun? Shaun would be a senior this year, if he went to college, he wasn't staying 4 years. Did you see Kenny Hasbrouck for Siena, out of Maryland? He is better than any guard Duke has right now. 

Time to roll up their sleeves and find a real point guard and they don't have to be McDonald's All-Americans.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> Duke needs to recruit a point guard that can actually get in the lane off of the bounce. Paulus is a shooter, not a point guard. Also, maybe now people will give the Big East it's props.


Your spot on about the PG part. I really don't see why Nolan Smith can't play more. From what I have seen of him this year (and it hasn't been much) but I would think he can pentrate a lot better than Paulus could. He is also bigger, more athletic, and probably a better defender. After watching today's game if I were Coach K I would make Kenny Boynton my number one priority in the 2009 class. At least he has the handle, and athletic ability to fill the need of a guy who can break down the defense off the dribble. I can't imagine Duke advances any further next year unless they get a very favorable Region. This just cements one spot in the final 4 for UCLA.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

ya, i'm bitter. ya, k's the only one that misses out. go away. i don't waste my time with people who show up for the first time on game day.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I dont even feel elated about Duke loosing to be honest. Kinda disappointing


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

essbee said:


> No, you sound bitter. If you can't figure out Coach K is getting out-recruited you should stop watching basketball. I know I know... he's number one in would have been recruiting though.


By that logic then only the school that picks up the #1 recruit isn't getting out-recruited. There's plenty of ties that kids have with certain schools. Location, relatives going to a school, recent team results, and recent NBA draft picks from there. I bet the Duke lacrosse scandal kept a few kids away in all sports.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HKF said:


> Ummm, Eric Maynor played in North Carolina and wasn't recruited by Duke, even though he played on a great AAU team. Shaun Livingston was in 2004. It's 2008 now. Are you still going to blame this on Shaun? Shaun would be a senior this year, if he went to college, he wasn't staying 4 years. Did you see Kenny Hasbrouck for Siena, out of Maryland? He is better than any guard Duke has right now.
> 
> Time to roll up their sleeves and find a real point guard and they don't have to be McDonald's All-Americans.


give k a call. i'm sure he could use your ability to see into the future to recruit his next point guard... nobody's blaming livingston. you took it out of context like you usually do. your statemtent was "recruit a true PG." was that paulus coming out of high school. go dig up the threads referring to paulus, following the mcdonald's game. it was :worthy:


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

bball2223 said:


> This just cements one spot in the final 4 for UCLA.




not like UCLA was going to lose to Duke anyways.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HB said:


> I dont even feel elated about Duke loosing to be honest. Kinda disappointing


don't even change your tune now.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

TM said:


> ya, i'm bitter. ya, k's the only one that misses out. go away. i don't waste my time with people who show up for the first time on game day.


nice arguments. Good luck with all those scott skiles clones, clearly your advanced forum posting knowledge has given you a clear view on how not getting Shaun Livingston has ruined the program forever.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Rids said:


> By that logic then only the school that picks up the #1 recruit isn't getting out-recruited. There's plenty of ties that kids have with certain schools. Location, relatives going to a school, recent team results, and recent NBA draft picks from there. I bet the Duke lacrosse scandal kept a few kids away in all sports.


are you saying duke basketball doesn't have the clout to get top tier athletes?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Big East is flexing that East Coast muscle. This is going to become an annual thing as long as that sixteen group of teams stay together.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

HKF said:


> Time to roll up their sleeves and find a real point guard and they don't have to be McDonald's All-Americans.


That's a great point. Duke used to find these kids from all over and their specialty was 4 year kids. I mean the money is bigger than it's ever been so the pressure is much higher to go pro but still find some 4 year kids to run this team. 

By the time their point guard was a junior he was ready to have the team handed over to him for two years. Much like you'd develop a quarterback. Two years to learn and spot play and two years to run the show.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

essbee said:


> nice arguments. Good luck with all those scott skiles clones, clearly your advanced forum posting knowledge has given you a clear view on how not getting Shaun Livingston has ruined the program forever.


haha. why would i waste my time with some schmuck who shoes up for the first time on game day. go back and read my 8000 posts before you act like you know me. why would i waste my time with you? hahahaha....


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Butch with two quick fouls, bad for Wisconsin


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

TM said:


> haha. why would i waste my time with some schmuck who shoes up for the first time on game day. go back and read my 8000 posts before you act like you know me. why would i waste my time with you? hahahaha....


oh damn i didn't realize you have 8000 posts! another great argument!


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HKF said:


> This is going to become an annual thing as long as that sixteen group of teams stay together.


:laugh:

you're the man, HKF. i just want you to know that.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> Big East is flexing that East Coast muscle. This is going to become an annual thing as long as that sixteen group of teams stay together.


Yep now we just need ND to get past Washington State and beat UNC. :biggrin:


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

essbee said:


> oh damn i didn't realize you have 8000 posts! another great argument!


:laugh:

my point is proven again


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Beasley is destroying Wisconsin early. Steisma and Butch are guarding him LOL. TM, I never said I liked Paulus. I think he'd be perfect off the ball. I am just saying, how come all these other programs have good point guards that are in the tournament, heck even Belmont had a better point guard. Duke needs to recruit better.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> Butch with two quick fouls, bad for Wisconsin


Damn Wisconsin could be in some trouble. I thought Beasley would be in foul trouble before Butch would.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

TM said:


> :laugh:
> 
> you're the man, HKF. i just want you to know that.


Even though I was rooting against Duke, I am fond of you, make no mistake about it. It's just basketball after all.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HKF said:


> Beasley is destroying Wisconsin early. Steisma and Butch are guarding him LOL. TM, I never said I liked Paulus. I think he'd be perfect off the ball. I am just saying, how come all these other programs have good point guards that are in the tournament, heck even Belmont had a better point guard. Duke needs to recruit better.


And I don't think you're wrong at all. But did you know a guy like Maynor (anyone similar to him - low ranking) was going to be that good?

and yes, you are right again. it is just basketball. but for 2:30, it was my life. i have 6 months to have a real like now though.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Pullen needs to finish these shots. C'mon.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

TM said:


> And I don't think you're wrong at all. But did you know a guy like Maynor (anyone similar to him - low ranking) was going to be that good?
> 
> and yes, you are right again. it is just basketball. but for 2:30, it was my life. i have 6 months to have a real like now though.


I know good players slip through the cracks all the time, but don't you find it odd that VCU seems to have good players on their roster year after year (BA Walker, Pellot-Rosa, Eric Maynor). I mean Jeff Capel recruited all of those guys and obviously with his background in North Carolina he has recruiting contacts. Maybe Duke needs to get rid of either Collins or Wojo and bring someone in who is a better recruiter. I remember when Duke got guys who were under the radar but who could play. 

They don't all have to be Burger Boys.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Wow Wisconsin killing K. State off the dribble.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Beasley is getting fouled in there.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HKF said:


> They don't all have to be Burger Boys.


"Good players" don't get recruited by Duke. K's too snobbish. But I agree. I also agree that they need someone new on the staff. Wojo big man coach = no legit big man wants to go.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

essbee said:


> are you saying duke basketball doesn't have the clout to get top tier athletes?


Duke definitely has clout to pull in top recruits. Just remember the situation is different every year. 

It used to be that Duke with it's high entrance requirements wasn't a likely spot for the one and done's. Those flashy one and done's went to programs like UNLV or UConn. Then the transition because I believe the pressure to win it all every year came through to a head. You couldn't afford to not chase players that might make that jump to the pros and bypass college. 

Some schools are just not making the switch to the 13 scholarship from 15. Have to be more careful with your offers when you don't know how many spots you'll have.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

This is getting ugly for K.state


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

imagine if they hadn't goofed on Patrick Patterson. Like essbee said, K's "number one in would have been recruiting though" :|


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

threatning to turn into a blowout. k-state needs some stops, thats 1.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

TM said:


> imagine if they hadn't goofed on Patrick Patterson. Like essbee said, K's "number one in would have been recruiting though" :|


Like you said man just imagine if they'd had Shaun Livingston. Everyzeenk would be different.

lmao


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

essbee said:


> Like you said man just imagine if they'd had Shaun Livingston. Everyzeenk would be different.
> 
> lmao


livingston would have gone pro by now. don't be silly, essbee


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Rids said:


> Duke definitely has clout to pull in top recruits. Just remember the situation is different every year.
> 
> It used to be that Duke with it's high entrance requirements wasn't a likely spot for the one and done's. Those flashy one and done's went to programs like UNLV or UConn. Then the transition because I believe the pressure to win it all every year came through to a head. You couldn't afford to not chase players that might make that jump to the pros and bypass college.
> 
> Some schools are just not making the switch to the 13 scholarship from 15. Have to be more careful with your offers when you don't know how many spots you'll have.


True, but by your argument if Duke couldn't get the top players they could still very easily go out and get good players. The athletes they have at a few positions just aren't capable of competing at a level they need in the tournament. There has to be a middle ground where if you're not getting a bunch of Beasleys you can still get guys to give you a better performance than they had in their two tournament games this year.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Beasley is friggin good. He is what Derrick Coleman should have been.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

essbee said:


> True, but by your argument if Duke couldn't get the top players they could still very easily go out and get good players. The athletes they have at a few positions just aren't capable of competing at a level they need in the tournament. There has to be a middle ground where if you're not getting a bunch of Beasleys you can still get guys to give you a better performance than they had in their two tournament games this year.


they're too selective. that's the bottom line. they wait too long to get involved. then k uses the "we want to build relationships" junk excuse. while you build relationships, everyone other major progams will be winning in march. :|


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If I am Frank Martin, Beasley touches the ball every single possession, even if he has to do a Kobe and take 30 FT's a game. Face up their bigs and take them to the hole.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I see that Bo Ryan teaches his 7'0 bigs to flop all game. Try to block the shots you big dummies.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

So besides Tyler, who else scores more than Beasley. The commentator said he was the third leading scorer in college basketball


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Charron Fisher of Niagara was the leading scorer last I heard.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Beasley being lefthanded is confusing Wisconsin. Most players aren't used to guarding left handed bigs.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Purdue up 9-0.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Purdue is gonna end up facing UCLA


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Beastley getting any shot he wants. Fouls in the 2nd half on Wisconsin's side are gonna pile up unless they start getting bailed out more often on their flops.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

K-State's freshman aren't going to be able to out-tough Wisconsin like they did to USC. I'd like to see Beasley keep playing, but he's going to have to drop 40 to win this game. 

I have Purdue in the Elite 8. The kids are alright.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

wow, goaltending plus the foul. don't see that often.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This Xavier-Purdue game is going to go down to the wire.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Keaton Grant is a baller.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

essbee said:


> True, but by your argument if Duke couldn't get the top players they could still very easily go out and get good players. The athletes they have at a few positions just aren't capable of competing at a level they need in the tournament. There has to be a middle ground where if you're not getting a bunch of Beasleys you can still get guys to give you a better performance than they had in their two tournament games this year.


Kyle Singler was a 5 star player, Taylor King and Nolan Smith are both 4 star recruits. The year before the recruiting class had two 5 stars (Henderson and Zoubek) and two 4 stars (Scheyer and Thomas). 2005 saw a 5 player recruit class; 2 5's (McRoberts and Paulus), 2 4's (Pocius and Boateng) and a 3 (Boykin). That being said I don't think you can say Duke isn't bringing in top athletes. All schools are recruiting off the same list and in February of their grade 12 year you don't know how they'll react to playing in March of their freshman year at tournament time. 

Heading into this year Duke had the #1 ACC recruiting class in most publications. 

Back in 1999 when Gonzaga went on their first major NCAA run they were going into games without a single 5 star recruit but out playing Minnesota, Stanford and Florida before finally dropping to UConn.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

You know people don't like Dick Vitale, but he says it every year and coaches still don't listen. The tournament starts with guard play and then is finished off by big people usually. It's exactly why Clemson was done before it started. They don't have an actual leader who can run the ball club. Interestingly enough, if they made the tournament last year they had a better chance because they had Vern Hamilton.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wisconsin has started out fast.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Xavier looking good


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Xavier up 5 now.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wisconsin is blowing this one wide open.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That was a bad technical on Brian Butch and Walker. Just shake the two players off and tell them to knock it off.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

being down 12 to wisconsin with 14:15 left is like being down 25 to anyone else


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn K-State is letting it get away. Why is Beasley not touching it every possession? Pullen and Stewart stink.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

They all want to shoot 3's. Smh


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

K. State just not able to face this composed Wisconsin team for a full 40.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Pullen needs to stop shooting. He is hurting the team.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This guy Kent on Kansas State, the one who keeps taking horrible shots, I am still wondering why he was in the game so long.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Not a smart play by Walker


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This game is over. Might as well take us to Xavier-Purdue.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

JuJuan Johnson is pretty good.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Ah Stanford with the explosive start. Hey Mitch Johnson actually hit a 3 pointer

Whats up with the ND game not starting?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Get some Robbie Hummel Xavier.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I guess I'll watch this Stanford game online since peeps have been sayin g the Grizz should draft Lopez.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Xavier is so tough minded.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Lavender with a dagger.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Josh Duncan is going to make the NBA. He is another one in a long line of Xavier Power Forwards who aren't regarded highly but are pretty darn good.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wazoo breaking it open.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Brook Lopez is going to be a good center in the NBA. His brother isnt too far off either


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Washington State's defense is top 4 in the nation, just smothering (Wisconsin, UCLA and Georgetown the others).


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I would add Louisville to that list also


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

CBS just took me to the Kansas-UNLV game. I don't believe this.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HB said:


> Brook Lopez is going to be a good center in the NBA. His brother isnt too far off either


he shoots 47% from the field as a center where he's bigger than everyone he goes up against. i doubt that translates into him being a good nba center.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

rocketeer said:


> he shoots 47% from the field as a center where he's bigger than everyone he goes up against. i doubt that translates into him being a good nba center.


And Roy Hibbert averages 6 rebounds a game in a league where he supposedly is the most dominant center. Every draft site says he is going to be a solid NBA center. Its the skillset that matters. Brook has nice hands, moves well for a big man and a decent array of post moves, plus he rebounds and blocks shot. Whats not to like


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

CBS is so friggin stupid. You take me away from a Purdue game that was a five point game with 40 seconds left to take me a 6-3 Kansas lead in the first 10 minutes of the game. Real brilliant. I didn't know Los Angeles was smack in the middle of Kansas.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Johnson just got tossed from the Stanford game! 4 FT's in a row!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wow, way to destroy my prediction.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Stanford is in trouble with Johnson out of the ball game.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HB said:


> And Roy Hibbert averages 6 rebounds a game in a league where he supposedly is the most dominant center. Every draft site says he is going to be a solid NBA center. Its the skillset that matters. Brook has nice hands, moves well for a big man and a decent array of post moves, plus he rebounds and blocks shot. Whats not to like


that he's supposed to be a good scoring center, but he shoots a bad percentage. the defenders are only going to get bigger and stronger and the shots harder when he makes it to the league.

hibbert averages 6.5 rebounds(no reason to round down). he only plays 26.5 minutes and his team plays at a slow pace so i don't see his rebounding being a problem. the real problem would be if people talked about him being a dominating rebounding center and he only averaged 6.5 a game. that's not what he is. lopez is supposed to be a good scoring center, but he doesn't score efficiently. that is a problem to me.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Did Johnson just cost them in the first half? Yikes.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

rocketeer said:


> that he's supposed to be a good scoring center, but he shoots a bad percentage. the defenders are only going to get bigger and stronger and the shots harder when he makes it to the league.
> 
> hibbert averages 6.5 rebounds(no reason to round down). he only plays 26.5 minutes and his team plays at a slow pace so i don't see his rebounding being a problem. the real problem would be if people talked about him being a dominating rebounding center and he only averaged 6.5 a game. that's not what he is. lopez is supposed to be a good scoring center, but he doesn't score efficiently. that is a problem to me.


He is forced to take a lot of shots because the guards arent that good


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

TM said:


> Johnson just got tossed from the Stanford game! 4 FT's in a row!


what did he do?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

they're lucky to only be down by 6


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

UNLV is hanging in there.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

rocketeer said:


> what did he do?


A foul was called. He wasn't please and said something to get a T. While the guy was out about to shoot the T, he walked out on the court (like half way across the cout, beside the FT shooter) and said something to the officials who were huddled. They have him a second (tossed him).


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

wisconsin's win is the only big loss in my money bracket so far today. I had Xavier winning over Duke in the next round there (not the yahoo one) so them losing today actually helps make another Xavier win more likely. The purdue/xavier matchup was a tough call.

I had Stanford losing this game in all my brackets.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

He should be fined for that stupidity. An important game and he acts like a moron


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

TM said:


> Johnson just got tossed from the Stanford game! 4 FT's in a row!



even though i'm going to watch this on MMOD this week, what happened??


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

essbee said:


> wisconsin's win is the only big loss in my money bracket so far today. I had Xavier winning over Duke in the next round there (not the yahoo one) so them losing today actually helps make another Xavier win more likely. The purdue/xavier matchup was a tough call.
> 
> I had Stanford losing this game in all my brackets.


my bracket sucks. if i get my final four right(louisville, georgetown, texas, ucla) i still will win my pool for money though.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That was a horrible technical by Curtis Shaw.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HB said:


> He should be fined for that stupidity. An important game and he acts like a moron


he can't get fined unless he's getting paid.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

trent johnson isn't getting paid?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

rocketeer said:


> he can't get fined unless he's getting paid.


Its supposed to be a statement expressing my frustration at his stupidity. I have noticed you like to nitpick statements are you in law school?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This Kansas team is so incredibly unlikable.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

unlv needs to cut its turnovers down , every possession they can setup their defense kansas struggles hard to get a good shot


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

I am hoping deep inside wink and darger go off from 3.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

there we go darger !!


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

UNLV's defense is suffocating. I wish Lon kruger had a chance with a decent team in the nba. He is the best coach in the ncaa IMO


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Welp time to hop off here, hopefully Stanford pulls off the win. Its going to be incredibly hard without Johnson


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Good time out. UNLV is shooting crappy but are only down 4. I feel this is an upset waiting to happen if they heat up from 3..


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

turnovers at the start of the game killed us. 5 points down not bad for hsooting 30 %. I think UNLV will come out on fire so KU better be ready..


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Stanford-Marquette tied.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Stanford up 5 and Notre Dame is down 7 now.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

how did lopez not get a T too!?!?! these officials are flakes


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Horrible officiating in this game.

Come on Marquette stop committing so many stupid fouls.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Notre Dame doing what Notre Dame does every time the going gets tough.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

i think lopez got a T while we were away, did he not?


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

HKF said:


> Notre Dame doing what Notre Dame does every time the going gets tough.


i hope nobody thought they were gonna beat WASU and that defense.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

but they're in the big east!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

No I knew WSU would win, but I hoped they would make it close. WSU would struggle with practically every other Big East team (with the exception of UConn), but this Notre Dame team has absolutely no toughness at all. Teams play them physical and they just turn into mush.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Marquette knocking it down. Yeah boi.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

TM said:


> but they're in the big east!!!! :biggrin:


Believe it or not, when the brackets first were released I liked every Big East team's chances but Notre Dame. Usually when I talk about Notre Dame I am degrading them because they are just soft, year after year. Even when they had Ryan Humphrey and Torin Francis and Troy Murphy through the years, its the same ish over and over again.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HKF said:


> Notre Dame I am degrading them because they are just soft, year after year.


look where their coach came from


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Maybe it's because Digger Phelps is annoying with his stupid "getting it done" nonsense.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Dominic James playing some really selfish basketball.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

can a big man flop? gosh. size for Marquetee - all gone


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

anyone else notice that kansas is only up 5? why did i pick them to win it all? dumb.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Jerel McNeal needs to get the ball. James needs to stop shooting.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Big time by McNeal.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

nice call, HKF


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

TM said:


> trent johnson isn't getting paid?


sorry when i read johnson, i was thinking mitch johnson.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Why is McNeal not taking the shots?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

just grab the ball!!


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

some huge free throws here.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

brick city!!! yes, i icing the shooter :laugh:


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

horrible shot for marquette to take

Get the ball out of james' hands please for the rest of the game. he thinks he's allen iverson.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Overtime.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

awful shot selection by mcneal. yeesh. come on marquette.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Not sure I like a contested 3 in a tie game. Go to the rim.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

remember when people said he was a lotto after they beat duke last year in that early season tourney. :lol:


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

terrible last shot.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HKF said:


> Not sure I like a contested 3 in a tie game. Go to the rim.


real big dudes standing there... would have been a better shot though... at least drive and pull up


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

way to keep playing after the no-call mcneal damn


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

mcneal is sick


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

McNeal is special.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

as i was saying..........


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

marquette looks very confused defensively so far in OT.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Will James make his free throws?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

i dont understand basketball players nowadays... 1 guy is CLEARLY hot, yet his teammates decide to take it on their own. why don't you, if you're Marquette, get the ball in mcneal's hands?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

thank you


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

McNeal is really the difference.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

mcneal with the mannish board w/o position.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

if anyone but mcneal shoots the rest of this game(unless it's a layup), it's a mistake.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

lopez & mcneal... 1 on 1 game, right now. winner's team wins.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I hope Marquette runs a play. Get McNeal on the move going towards the rim Crean.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

This Marquette-Stanford game's exciting.

I had Stanford losing this one and I hope it holds true. McNeal breaking out.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

why is lopez settling for fade aways when he's dominating the much smaller guys inside? no excuse for that.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Come on Stanford don't **** me over.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Marquette needs a basket. This is basically the same scenario as the end of regulation. You don't want to give Stanford a chance to tie or take the lead with a 2.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

when's the last time a marquette player tried to finish at the rim?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn Stanford has a good chance to win this one.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

mcneal had a good look. i'm surprised it didn't fall. stanford needs to just power this one inside and they should walk away with the win.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

I think stanford takes it here


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

essbee said:


> when's the last time a marquette player tried to finish at the rim?


it's a little harder to finish with 2 7 footers waiting at the rim, but i don't see why they don't try to pull them away from the basket setting more screens.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

*YES!!1*


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

i hate stanford


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That was an amazing shot by Brook Lopez. Gotta give em props.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

ugh **** the trees


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Holy **** Brook! He was fouled too.

C'mon McNeal, one-up him!


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

definitely a tough shot there. it looks to be over.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

rocketeer said:


> it's a little harder to finish with 2 7 footers waiting at the rim, but i don't see why they don't try to pull them away from the basket setting more screens.


it's pretty hard to expect players who are a little fatigued to keep hitting pull up jumpers from the awkward distances they're stopping at which is why you see them missing those shots. At least by challenging you might get fouled.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Gotta give my respects to the Stanford Cardinal. I thought they were overrated all year, but Lopez carried them to victory.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Once again Dominic James proved to be a big zero. Crean needs to bench this bum.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

damn. and i thought this game was over when i thought mitch johnson had gotten thrown out.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

HKF said:


> Once again Dominic James proved to be a big zero. Crean needs to bench this bum.



James should've just given McNeal the damn ball.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

> and i thought this game was over when i thought mitch johnson had gotten thrown out.


hahahahaha


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

I need a pitt win to wash the taste of stanford winning out of my mouth


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

My only hope is Tenn beating Butler tomorrow.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

my only hope is unc, louisville, kansas, georgetown, memphis, texas, ucla, and xavier in the elite eight with louisville, georgetown, texas, and ucla advancing to the final four.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

sam young is sick!


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

oh **** nice dunk


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

let's see some good aggies d.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

C'mon A&M, knock UCLA out.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Sloan is killing Collison.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Nice first half for the aggies. I have UCLA winning the title in my yahoo bracket but will gladly accept a UCLA loss now


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

UCLA is so vastly overrated. If you can't get pressure on Sloan and make him cough it up then you're not a good basketball team. Period.

I'm not surprised A&M is winning. They beat UCLA last time but were jobbed by the refs.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

this is surprizing.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I know that UCLA is the 1 and we're the 9 but UCLA should not be able to beat A&M. We can put either Joe or Davis on Love and shut him down and still have the other rebounding. Sloan is too strong for Collison. The only thing that worries me is the 3 pt. shooting. If UCLA makes their 3's they will win easily. I don't think that will though. We're not getting beat in the last minute again this year. There's no way it's happening again.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Luc Richard is doing things he's not capable of doing.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Nice triple by Love. what a great crowd at this game


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

why do i sense big runs comming from both pitt & UCLA??


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

shupioneers1 said:


> this is surprizing.


Not a huge surprise tho if you watched UCLA play WASU earlier this year (2nd matchup I think it was). If you frustrate them with your defense they have a habit of falling apart for long stretches.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

collison lost on defense on that three.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

essbee said:


> Not a huge surprise tho if you watched UCLA play WASU earlier this year (2nd matchup I think it was). If you frustrate them with your defense they have a habit of falling apart for long stretches.



LOL even though that game was surprizing, i was posting this about the once was 38-30 sparty lead over Pitt. I should've explained what game i was talking about.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Ok, seriously, Elonu is not Jordan. I've heard him called Jordan 3 times now. Davis is not Jones. 6 foot 2 Kirk is not 6 foot 11 Elonu. This is what passes as national broadcasting?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

adam said:


> This is what passes as national broadcasting?


billy packer is still allowed on television = anything goes


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

UCLA is gonna lose this, aren't they?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Pitt self-destructing.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

UCLA needs to pull bhoutros bhoutros gali out of the game.

Love is a mawnstuh.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Dick Enberg is old. That's why they had the other guy Carter Blackburn doing play by play. He is Enberg's replacement long term. The problem is, Carter isn't that good either (at least Kevin Harlan and Craig Bolerjack have much better voices).


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

UCLA is getting away with fouls under the basket.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

essbee said:


> UCLA needs to pull bhoutros bhoutros gali out of the game.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

HKF said:


> UCLA is getting away with fouls under the basket.


hard to get calls where they're taking the shots though, like being behind the backboard and trying to lean back towards the basket to shoot. i always like how college refs tend not to bail out players in poor position.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

essbee said:


> UCLA needs to pull bhoutros bhoutros gali out of the game.
> 
> Love is a mawnstuh.


Gali just got away with a major hack underneath the basket. They really need to call those or there's no point even playing this out.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

About time UCLA gets called for whacking guys.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

god's sake stop having collison jack up all these threes.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Turgeon needs to find a way to get Carter an open look.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow! The fix is in, no free throws? I'm baffled.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Why is Kevin Love allowed to set moving screens?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The same play back to back with moving screens [CLEARLY] with no call.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Nice job refs allowing UCLA to steal another game.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Great effort by the Aggies. UCLA benefits from the same kind of officiating they had at the end of the season. But they did play legitimately great D in the 2nd half.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Another no-call on a foul. Are kidding me?


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

i'm not feeling confident in my ucla picks.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

That last block looked clean from how I saw it :thinking2:


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HKF said:


> Nice job refs allowing UCLA to steal another game.


what is that - 4... 5, now?

UNC, UCLA... protect the favorites. :raised_ey


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

That was a good finish.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

I was cheering for UCLA in that game, but now that it is over, I feel bad for the Aggies


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

A block in Kevin Love terms means jumping into the offensive player's body while hitting him on the arms. Whatever. Neither team belongs in the sweet 16 anyway.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

shupioneers1 said:


> i'm not feeling confident in my ucla picks.


two words: tyus edney... no worries. everyone has bumps. besides, who they gonna lose to - WVU? X? :laugh:


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

HKF said:


> Another no-call on a foul. Are kidding me?


Looked to me like the ball was still in the player's hand when he got blocked so he fell down as a result. I'll have to watch the replay again.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Say what you want about the guy, but Kevin Love has a great, GREAT offensive game.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

essbee said:


> Looked to me like the ball was still in the player's hand when he got blocked so he fell down as a result. I'll have to watch the replay again.


Ya, I thought most of Kevin Love's blocks were clean in the 2nd half.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

TM said:


> two words: tyus edney... no worries. everyone has bumps. besides, who they gonna lose to - WVU? X? :laugh:



yah, thats the only good thing, they don't have a good team in their way, so i'll take my points with them in the final 4, but i think they lose to the next good team they play which probably won't be until the final 4


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I saw UCLA fouling quite a bit in the 2nd half with no calls. All that contact in the paint and no calls. This happens every time UCLA is losing a close game. I swear to God.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

HKF said:


> I saw UCLA fouling quite a bit in the 2nd half with no calls. All that contact in the paint and no calls. This happens every time UCLA is losing a close game. I swear to God.


Thank god somebody else sees this. I guess I should be pleased that it wasn't as bad as last year's game against them? Sadly, I'm not.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

lol. Did you guys not watch the whole game? The refs murdered us in the 1st half. We won this game because of our poise and our defense, not much else.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I am now rooting against UNC, UCLA and Kansas. Anyone but them and I will be satisfied this year. Thankfully only one of those obnoxious fanbases can win in the worst case scenario.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

DaBruins said:


> lol. Did you guys not watch the whole game? The refs murdered us in the 1st half. We won this game because of our poise and our defense, not much else.


On offense there's a thing called a hook. You can't hack the guys arms or jump into his body on a block. And you can't set moving screens. I definitely watched the game.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The thing that annoys me the most is the not-so-subtle favoritism towards the major programs. Westbrook dives to the floor and clips Jones feet and they call a foul. Jones is standing at the other end waiting to shoot free throws and the refs make it an "offensive foul" so no free throws. I mean are you kidding me? An offensive foul on a guy diving for a ball? That's the very definition of a loose ball foul. Whatever.


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

adam said:


> The thing that annoys me the most is the not-so-subtle favoritism towards the major programs. Westbrook dives to the floor and clips Jones feet and they call a foul. Jones is standing at the other end waiting to shoot free throws and the refs make it an "offensive foul" so no free throws. I mean are you kidding me? An offensive foul on a guy diving for a ball? That's the very definition of a loose ball foul. Whatever.


That play should have been a no-call. Three guys diving after a loose ball, and there's an offensive foul called?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Scuall said:


> That play should have been a no-call. Three guys diving after a loose ball, and there's an offensive foul called?


One guy diving. Jones had inside position to the ball and Westbrook dove into his ankles tackling him. This isn't rugby.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> Believe it or not, when the brackets first were released I liked every Big East team's chances but Notre Dame. Usually when I talk about Notre Dame I am degrading them because they are just soft, year after year. Even when they had Ryan Humphrey and Torin Francis and Troy Murphy through the years, its the same ish over and over again.


Brey is cut from the Coach K mold. His teams are generally unathletic, soft, and aren't tough enough compared to other top teams. He is one heck of a coach in the regular season but he is garbage in big games (Although that contrasts to what Coach K usually does which is win the big ones).


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

adam said:


> One guy diving. Jones had inside position to the ball and Westbrook dove into his ankles tackling him. This isn't rugby.


I'm not so sure on your assessment, I'd like to see the replay on that. Regardless, A&M got the possession.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Say what you want about the guy, but Kevin Love has a great, GREAT offensive game.


Love is so damn skilled that I think even with his below average athleticism he will be a star in the NBA. He's the most skilled big man in America (if he had Beasley's athletic ability oh my lord!!!). A lot of people don't appreciate just how good of a player he is. He rebounds as well as anyone, he is fairly versatile, he is a killer on the low block, and no one is in the same stratosphere when it comes to outlet passing. The only thing missing with him is great man to man defense which will always be limited by his athletic ability. I think he has a very solid NBA career and wins multiple titles. 


Also no love for MSU? Netizel, and Lucas were cold-blooded those last five minutes as they scored 21 of the final 25 Spartan points. Kalin Lucas is way overlooked when it comes to freshman guards all over America. He has Derrick Rose type athleticism and an elite handle. He can get to the rim as well as anyone in college basketball. If MSU doesn't go cold from the field I think they will beat either Memphis or Mississippi St.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Love will not be a star in the NBA. You obviously watch the NBA. Name one player with Love's physical deficiencies that is a "star" in the NBA.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> Love will not be a star in the NBA. You obviously watch the NBA. Name one player with Love's physical deficiencies that is a "star" in the NBA.


While that is true there isn't a whole lot of guys who possess his unique skill set and lack of athletic ability (if any at all). I didn't say superstar, I said star as in a borederline all-star who gives you around 15 and 10 every night out, and makes his team better. If he gets in the right situation he will flourish.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

HKF said:


> Love will not be a star in the NBA. You obviously watch the NBA. Name one player with Love's physical deficiencies that is a "star" in the NBA.


I think Love is basically a shorter version of Tim Duncan in terms of his skill-set. He can't do bank-shots as good as TD but his outlet passes make up for that. The only difference is that TD is in better shape and is obviously taller, but athleticism wise they're about the same. Love is probably a 4 on the next level, should be interesting to see how he does without that same height and shape of Duncan.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

DaBruins said:


> I think Love is basically a shorter version of Tim Duncan in terms of his skill-set. He can't do bank-shots as good as TD but his outlet passes make up for that. The only difference is that TD is in better shape and is obviously taller, but athleticism wise they're about the same. Love is probably a 4 on the next level, should be interesting to see how he does without that same height and shape of Duncan.


= "Big Fundamental"

Someone's been listening to Ben Howland too much


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I would post some of Kevin Love's "blocks" but would it even surprise anybody? The refs treated my school worse last year so I guess that's some consolation.


----------



## pG_prIDe (Jun 23, 2002)

Tim Duncan has underrated athleticism. I mean, its not like he's a high flyer but I'd say he has an edge over Kevin Love in athleticism, especially when he first came out of Wake.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Duncan is 7 feet tall, Love is barely 6'9


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

adam said:


> I would post some of Kevin Love's "blocks" but would it even surprise anybody? The refs treated my school worse last year so I guess that's some consolation.


most of love's blocks i saw, he was at least getting part or most of the ball even if he was getting some hand.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

adam said:


> I would post some of Kevin Love's "blocks" but would it even surprise anybody? The refs treated my school worse last year so I guess that's some consolation.


If I were one that picked UCLA to win it all, I'd be nervous...everyone is going to magnify every call in every UCLA game from here on out...it's going to be a distraction for the players, it will effect them negatively...and I think at some point they lose.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

apelman42 said:


> If I were one that picked UCLA to win it all, I'd be nervous...everyone is going to magnify every call in every UCLA game from here on out...it's going to be a distraction for the players, it will effect them negatively...and I think at some point they lose.


Ehh I see what your saying. UCLA's defense is terrific though and will keep them in every game. That was an absolutely abysmal offensive performance though and that aspect must improve.


----------

